# DoAqua! 30x18x24 Hard Scape Input



## AshleyAttwood (31 Aug 2016)

Hey fellow enthusiast,

I have got this DoAqua! 30x18x24 cm, i just don't know what to do with it in the sense of a hard scape, i want this to sit on my window sill and be a natural tank capturing the sun, obviously when the winter months come i will apply an led over head light system. I do not want to use a filter maybe a air stone to keep the water flowing on the surface.

All my tanks have use pond substrate with gravel on top this has worked wonders for my cherry shrimp tank and balance works great.

I want to try a new approach people are raving on about ADA amazonia aqua Soil, (any views on this ) love to hear what people have to say about this brand of soil, would this be great for Crystal Red Shrimps.


I would like to hear what people would do with this aquarium with plant suggestions and input would be great.


All the Best 


Ash


----------



## tim (4 Sep 2016)

Hi Ash, Amazonia will release lots of ammonia for the first few weeks in the tank requiring lots of water changes etc to get the parameters stable, ebi gold or tropica equivalent soil doesn't leach as much ammonia and will buffer the water to desirable parameters for crystal red shrimp, though personally I'd be reluctant to keep shrimp as sensitive as crs without a filter, you may also need ro water remineralised to the correct parameters for the shrimp. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-guide-to-crystal-red-shrimp.19724/ a good read on keeping crs.


----------



## AshleyAttwood (5 Sep 2016)

Hey Tim, i am doing a dry start for a week or two then add the water. and do a far few water changes, to flush out the ammonia. i am in two minds and about a filter either an external filter or a sponge filter. cheers for the read on crs shrimp i am not going add any in till about 4/5 weeks and test the water. i will up load a photo of the dry start.


----------

